# Tivo with sky plus



## hamradio (Aug 27, 2002)

I have a Sky plus box that I am using for the free to air channels, it works ok and I want to connect it to my Tivo, however it does not appear to want to change channels when using the tivo remote control, all the connections appear to be Ok,and to prove it I have changed the sky plus box for a normal Digibox and the tivo changes channels without any problems.I want to be able use 2 digiboxes, one on av1 and the other on av2. however I have the problem that the normal remote control changes channels on both boxes, for this reason I thought that using a sky plus box would solve the problem as it has a different remote control.
the only other solution is to change the control code on one of the digibox remote controls,but I don't know if this is possible, any suggestions would be a great help. ken lee


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

You need to change the Tivo setup options and use the Sky+ remote code.
Use Pace code 20017. This will send the Sky key before each channel change to turn the box on. If you don't want the Sky key sent use 20010 instead. 

Sky+ and regular Sky work just fine together. There is no IR overlap.


----------

